# 04 TTq w 3.2 and DSG: possible to convert to manual?



## Kacz07 (Mar 4, 2012)

My gf's 3.2 DSG has a crack in the tranny housing and I was playing around with the idea of converting it to a manual, based on the availability and cost of a new DSG unit. I know there are manuals in Europe and quite a few R32s stateside, so I was wondering what would be involved in a conversion.

I also thought I read that you can use an MK2 tranny as well.

Off the top of my head:

R32 tranny (02M, I believe)
ECU considerations to go from auto to manual
Instrument cluster?

Are there any other required parts? I really haven't found much info at all and I'm no slouch on the internetz. 

Thanks for the guidance.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

- Trans
- Clutch/flywheel/assoc parts
- Clutch hydraulics and three-pedal assembly
- Shifter assembly, cables, console parts
- ECU, maybe get a tune and immo defeat at the same time?
- Different trans mount mount?
- Not sure if same axles, probably misc stuff to figure out and buy as you go


----------



## Kacz07 (Mar 4, 2012)

Thanks, Vette.

Does anyone know of a documented swap?


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

You can run an auto ECU on a manual 1.8T, I don't think you'd need an ECU swap, but there may be rpm limit differences, but running can fix that. Axles are definitely different. There was no starter listed above, and I'd think you'd have to swap brake fluid reservoir to get the clutch hydraulic takeoff point.


----------



## Kacz07 (Mar 4, 2012)

Thanks, 20v. I'm going to begin pricing these parts out, if any parts suppliers on here are interested. 

If parts are less than or equal to the DSG, I may go with it. Seeing the new S3 price point on Jalopnik, it seems I have the perfect car for her and a family in the near future. Once all is said and done with peripheral drivetrain parts, the upkeep and reliability of an 02M seems much more manageable than the paddles.


----------



## Rford71 (Sep 1, 2011)

You should be able to find A use DSG transmission out of a Audi A3 3.2 or R32 mk5 for about $1500 to 2500 depending on the mileage. It should be a direct swap and you won't have to go to the headaches of doing all of the manual conversion. Only think you may have to do is get the Mechatronics unit reflashed.


----------



## swiftl2013 (Jan 10, 2014)

*dsg transmission*

Do you still have your transmission the cracked one? You want to sell me the menatronics unit or the valve body? How much cuz the plug broke on mine.


----------



## lotuselanplus2s (Feb 27, 2014)

Hi Kacz07

I'm over in the UK & have a 3.2 Mk1 TT Manual.

There aren't many manuals over here - I'd guess 90% of all Mk1 TT's were sold in the UK as DSG's & there were only approx 4,000 3.2's ever sold in the UK. There maybe more in the rest of Europe however I believe the UK were a big % of all european sales.

If you do get hold of a European manual gearbox (sorry, transmission - must remember you're the other side of the pond) I can send you over a european manual OEM ECU map file.

Hi Rob- hope you're well.
Thanks for your comments last year - I bit the bullet & my HPA Turbo is being fitted at the moment........ fingers crossed I'll be getting stupid amounts of power very shortly!!!!!!!!!

Cheers
Peter


----------



## Rford71 (Sep 1, 2011)

lotuselanplus2s said:


> Hi
> 
> Hi Rob- hope you're well.
> Thanks for your comments last year - I bit the bullet & my HPA Turbo is being fitted at the moment........ fingers crossed I'll be getting stupid amounts of power very shortly!!!!!!!!!
> ...


Congratulations Peter you are going to love it!:thumbup:


Rob


----------

